# C A Security?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am cleaning up a friends laptop and one of the anti virus programs she has is called *c a security, *has anyone heard of it?

(ran all the maintenance, installed Malwarebytes (boy did it find alot).Uninstalled crap she didn't need, got rid of browser add ons, and downloaded Firefox. It is running much better but I am not familiar with c a security.

My Web Search was in every square inch of her laptop...where does it come from?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am cleaning up a friends laptop and one of the anti virus programs she has is called *c a security, *has anyone heard of it?
> 
> (ran all the maintenance, installed Malwarebytes (boy did it find alot).Uninstalled crap she didn't need, got rid of browser add ons, and downloaded Firefox. It is running much better but I am not familiar with c a security.
> 
> My Web Search was in every square inch of her laptop...where does it come from?


It is legit....very large company for sure.

No need to remove or to be worried.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a legit security program, they are actually on the island here by me, I know a few people who work there too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you! gotta love this site! 
Her laptop is now running much better, lots of clean up, lots of windows updates-wow! She has Norton and that c a Security and Windows Defender....leave them all?? oh, and like I said, I downloaded Malwarebytes....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thank you! gotta love this site!
> Her laptop is now running much better, lots of clean up, lots of windows updates-wow! She has Norton and that c a Security and Windows Defender....leave them all?? oh, and like I said, I downloaded Malwarebytes....


I'd remove Windows Defender and CA or Norton. You (she) already has plenty of security in place. I'd also only give one of them priority...you don't want that many security/antivirus programs running at one time. You will consume a huge amount of procession power and she will see a big decrease in performance.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thank you! gotta love this site!
> Her laptop is now running much better, lots of clean up, lots of windows updates-wow! She has Norton and that c a Security and Windows Defender....leave them all?? oh, and like I said, I downloaded Malwarebytes....


I'd remove Windows Defender and CA or Norton. You (she) already has plenty of security in place. I'd also only give one of them priority...you don't want that many security/antivirus programs running at one time. You will consume a huge amount of procession power and she will see a big decrease in performance.
[/quote]
yeah, she has very small hard drive. I am also going to remove the games that are on it. She put her pictures on thumbdrive, they are eating space in her laptop. Trying to get her to understand external hard drive. She is my doggie sitter so I bought her a router and paid for her new internet connection ( they are suffering the the economic hard times right now) and her momma paid for 6 months of internet. I think I will get her an external hard drive for her pix, thumbdrives only is too scary. Whatever I spend on her is pre payment for summer doggie sittingthumbleft

I will remove windows defender. Her ca has expired but seem to be still be getting updates, how can that be?

I appreciate all advice and suggestions. I am next going to have her give me her desktop so I can play with it . I have done all of this on my daughters laptop too. These young people just don't get it, stay on top of your updates and antivirus programs.

BTW- where does "My Web Search" come from? Malwarebytes found it in 172 places on her laptop. I have rerun it and it appears to be gone. Going to run it in safe mode next, will that find any stuff not found before??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

also: Windows Vista Service Pack #2 keeps failing.....anyone?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it also won't let me unistall Windows Defender







. Hello? expertise needed!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Her desktop has Win98 she just told me. Is it possible to do complete restore on older operating systems?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

If you have the original disks, you can do a complete restore. If you know of anyone that has an unused copy of XP you can up date to it but if it came with 98, it probly has a SMALL HD, like 4 gig so XP will not fit. 98 is no longer supported by Microsoft, so if you restore, you may loose some updates. I remembered working on my daughter's laptop with Win ME that was loaded with all kinds of crap. 98 isn't a bad but don't expect to use a lot of newer stuff on it.

As far as CA or Norton, either one will work but don't need both on it. There are other free security suites that you can download that work ok. I would imagine that because both of these were installed, they really didn't do the job they should have to protect the computer. Get rid of one of the other, keep which ever one that is current. Win defender can stay if you have room, but it will slow things down some. Even with everything on there, because of the age of the system with 98 and older versions of IE and other things, expect more malware.

About the only other suggestion would be to try Linux on this unit, no malware or mystery downloads. I've got a netbook that I use to get on the internet, email and do light writing and it works well for what I need. Good luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Her desktop has Win98 she just told me. Is it possible to do complete restore on older operating systems?


..time for a new computer. That thing won't do much now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Her desktop has Win98 she just told me. Is it possible to do complete restore on older operating systems?


..time for a new computer. That thing won't do much now.
[/quote]

yeah, that is what I was thinking, I think I will just go over there and clean it up.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well it ends up she has Win XP! sooo, I have done all the clean up and uninstalling I can think of. It is still running slow, better, but slow. She has plenty of hard drive space but occasionally a message comes up about virtual memory is low. What do I need to do?


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well it ends up she has Win XP! sooo, I have done all the clean up and uninstalling I can think of. It is still running slow, better, but slow. She has plenty of hard drive space but occasionally a message comes up about virtual memory is low. What do I need to do?


Virtual memory should be 1.5 times total RAM in win XP machine. Right click "MY computer > Properties>Advanced>Performance Setting>Advanced>Virtual Memory.

Good Luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dave_CDN said:


> well it ends up she has Win XP! sooo, I have done all the clean up and uninstalling I can think of. It is still running slow, better, but slow. She has plenty of hard drive space but occasionally a message comes up about virtual memory is low. What do I need to do?


Virtual memory should be 1.5 times total RAM in win XP machine. Right click "MY computer > Properties>Advanced>Performance Setting>Advanced>Virtual Memory.

Good Luck
[/quote]

it is set at 333 and will let me change to 999. Minimum and maximum. What should I do?


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well it ends up she has Win XP! sooo, I have done all the clean up and uninstalling I can think of. It is still running slow, better, but slow. She has plenty of hard drive space but occasionally a message comes up about virtual memory is low. What do I need to do?


Virtual memory should be 1.5 times total RAM in win XP machine. Right click "MY computer > Properties>Advanced>Performance Setting>Advanced>Virtual Memory.

Good Luck
[/quote]

it is set at 333 and will let me change to 999. Minimum and maximum. What should I do?
[/quote]

Depends entirely on the amount of RAM you are working with, if 1024 ( 1 GB) then correct maximum is 1512 (1.5 GB) or you could select 'system managed' page size and windows will dynamical control it.


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

On my laptop I increased the ram and cleaned out the virus programs and I have been very lucky using only free programs. I am writing this on Open Office it's free and works good. I have also used free anti-virus software with very good results. I have used Avira and I am currently using COMODO internet security which seems to be doing very good. It sounds like you may also need to use a Registry Cleaner, I am using COMODO Registry Cleaner right now and also like Advanced System Care. 
Be sure if you download a new anti-virus to get rid of any old ones first and it's always good to checks reviews on any free ones, some can really play heck with your PC. I am running Vista right now but I must be one of the lucky ones because I have never had any problems with it. ( I like all the junk on it)


----------

